

Robert Scoble Bashes HN "Engineer Types"? - bradleyjoyce
http://twitter.com/#!/Scobleizer/statuses/3154038992412672

======
Udo
He's right though about the small things being more disruptive. I'm more
likely to integrate something small and conceptually well-scoped into my
e-life than something big and monolithic that starts out with delusional
mission statements like " _will fundamentally change the way people
$blablablah$ forever_ ".

------
mdonahoe
There were a few points made in that discussion. I'm curious to know what
exact he thought we didn't "understand about innovation"

